# Question about Waves 2nd Licenses



## JSTube (Oct 28, 2022)

Hello, unfortunately I'm a Waves customer, and I recently introduced a 2nd computer into my setup.

I initially installed all my Waves plugins on Computer A, but I think I'll be using Computer B quite a bit more, and so it's now the machine I -need- to have everything on, priority #1. For now, all my plugins except for IR1 are able to be activated on Computer B, but it does appear that some time in 2023 these 2nd license will stop working.

Since I understand that computer B is running a "2nd license," and I have zero interest in paying more than once for something, how can I make it so that computer B is the primary license, instead? Will uninstalling said plugin from Computer A accomplish this for me, or is this an even bigger headache?


----------



## cedricm (Oct 28, 2022)

I've always used a dongle. When I switch computers, I just use the dongle. 
Nowadays, I think it's even easier if you're always connected with cloud authorization.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 28, 2022)

If I recall correctly, in Waves Central you can move the licenses from Computer A to the cloud, then from the cloud to Computer B. I believe that you don't have to uninstall them from Computer A to do this, although they will stop working on Computer A.


----------

